# Seas Excel 5" W14CY001 $125/Pair - Not mine



## jimbno1 (Apr 14, 2008)

Seas Excel 5" W14CY001 $125 a pair - Not mine

This looks like a pretty good deal if someone is looking for 5" driver and has a tweeter that can handle a 2KHz crossover. 

EXCEL 5" WOOFER BY SEAS W14CY001 MADE IN NORWAY VERY HIGH QUALITY 2 PCS | eBay


----------



## MasterMod (Jul 14, 2011)

Same drivers, same seller:

EXCEL 5" WOOFER BY SEAS W14CY-001 MADE IN NORWAY VERY HIGH QUALITY 4ohm | eBay
EXCEL 5" WOOFER BY SEAS W14CY001 MADE IN NORWAY VERY HIGH QUALITY 8ohm | eBay


----------

